# [H] CSM, SW, IG [W] Painted IG Army



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

As the title says, I'm looking for a painted Imperial Guard army.

I will entertain offers of partially painted (if decent).
Please don't PM with the loose ends of your past trades.

In exchange I have a sizable Iron Warriors army, majority painted to tabletop standard. Good amount of Death Guard as well. 

In addition I have the remnants of a failed SW project (20 Grey Hunters and a hero) as well as a bunch of IG pewter Cadians, Karskins, and almost 3 squads of Catachans. 

PM with what you have and I will send you a list of what I can offer in exchange for the IG. 

**Due to the potential size of the packages - limited to *US* only due to shipping costs** 

Best,

OG


----------

